# Fernando Ferreira tips



## Fernando Ferreira (Dec 10, 2019)

*Read All!*
The altitude sickness is taking its toll on three of the five major league champions. *Juventus, Bayern and, above all, Manchester City have experienced a notable downturn compared to last year*. 
Only Barcelona and Paris Saint-Germain maintain the privileged position they held a year ago at this point. 
Moreover, Barça is the only one that has increased its score by three points.


----------

